# Health Tests



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

What health Tests/Screens can be done on a German Shepherd and at what ages can they be done?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

There is OFA for hips and elbows, heart, and thyroid. 24 months is the minimum age for the hips and elbows, so I do the others then too. There are other tests such as CERF for eyes, but I don't know the minimum age for that one.


----------

